
Ask HN: Windows 7 Support Extension? - dmfdmf
Has anyone heard of any discussion of Microsoft resuming and extending security patches for Windows 7 due to CV19?  I know of many individuals and businesses who were in the process of upgrading to Windows 10 early this year but have since put these on hold. While it was probably fairly low risk to run unsupported Windows 7 into February or early March we are reaching the point were it would be unwise to continue without patches. The shutdown has made it difficult to resume the upgrading to Windows 10 so perhaps Microsoft should resume patching temporarily.
======
miles
Nothing official yet, but there was this yesterday:

Windows by the numbers: Windows 7 holds fast as pandemic upends everything
[https://www.computerworld.com/article/3199373/windows-by-
the...](https://www.computerworld.com/article/3199373/windows-by-the-numbers-
windows-7-holds-fast-as-pandemic-upends-everything.html)

" _As Windows 10 moved nary a whit, Windows 7 actually grew its share during
March. ... Microsoft might be pressed by customers, including its very
important commercial, enterprise-sized customers, to restore security updates
to Windows 7 for, perhaps, the duration of the pandemic._ "

Barring such intervention, it is still very easy for small businesses (with
even a single computer!) to enroll in Windows 7 Extended Security Updates:

[https://tinyapps.org/blog/202001220700_windows_7_esu_smb.htm...](https://tinyapps.org/blog/202001220700_windows_7_esu_smb.html)

